# Q&A on MA Non resident firearms permit



## Lexx (Sep 17, 2009)

Q&A on MA Non resident firearms permit

I have a NH firearms permit as that is my main address but I also have a 2nd home in Worcester, MA. I want to get a MA firearms permit as well just for protection in my home. However I am a bit confused as I have just read on MA.gov as of June 1, 2009....

:arrow: NOTE: A non-resident is not required to have a non-resident license to carry (LTC) firearms to lawfully possess *rifles and shotguns *in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts provided they are authorized to carry such weapons in the state where they reside (G.L. c. 140, § 129C(p)).

Do I need to apply for a non residental or not since I have a valid NH permit? Im confused? Thanks for any help on this issue!


----------



## Lexx (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello! Thanks for your reply. Everything I have is registered in NH as that is my main residence since 1996. My mail, drivers license, plates, insurance, firearms permit everything. So I dont see it being a issue as far providing solid proof that I am a non residence of MA if a judge wanted to see it. I have nothing to hide nor am I out to violate any laws in MA that is why I ask the question is the first place hoping someone could give me a clear answer about it.

:arrow: I do already have a valid NRA LTC from the state of MA so thats why I was questioning if this applied to me or not.... A non-resident is not required to have a non-resident license to carry (LTC) firearms to lawfully possess *rifles and shotguns *in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts provided they are authorized to carry such weapons in the state where they reside (G.L. c. 140, § 129C(p)).


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

So you vacation in Worcester and live in NH? Your residence is the place that you spend the majority of your time. So even if you have everything registered in NH you may have more issues if you are actually a MA resident.


----------



## Lexx (Sep 17, 2009)

No need to clarify myself a 3rd time around. Ill call FRB to get a correct answer.


----------

